# Uprooted some trees...



## dhochst (May 21, 2007)

I have a Cub Cadet 1864. That thing is a horse. A coworker welded me a weight box that will hold 4 - 50# wheel weights. I've got 50# in each wheel too. With my 200# fat butt in the seat, I've got 500 lbs around the back wheels of the tractor which gives me all kinds of traction.

Using a clevis and a log chain, I've uprooted some saplings and some small trees. It's hard to see from the pictures how big some of these trees are. I tried to put the chainsaw close in the one picture to give a little size perspective.

Did I mention that I love this tractor? lol.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You did that, with that? That's friggin awesome! My 40 horse green machine would struggle with that!:lmao:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, those Cubs can really pull. My neighbor had two 149 Hydrostatic cubs that he used, and he pulled a car out of the ditch in winter with one of them. He had chains and wheel weights on the back and he drove down the road (really a gravel lane) and pulled the guy out. Pretty impressive for a 14 hp garden tractor. I don't know how the newer ones compare, but those old ones were beasts!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, the older tractors are true work horses. My Gravely 812 will rip its guts out along with anything else which gets in its way. It's so bad, I had to build the weight rack assembly which is installed on the front just to try and keep the front wheels on the ground. Even with the extra weight, The All Gear driven machine will just keep trying to go up, up,up... Even when I pulled a 3 1/2" grapevine from an oak tree using the front of the tractor, up, up and away goes the front end.
However, that is one cool looking Cub, you have....


----------



## dhochst (May 21, 2007)

ftorleans1 said:


> Yeah, the older tractors are true work horses. My Gravely 812 will rip its guts out along with anything else which gets in its way. It's so bad, I had to build the weight rack assembly which is installed on the front just to try and keep the front wheels on the ground. Even with the extra weight, The All Gear driven machine will just keep trying to go up, up,up... Even when I pulled a 3 1/2" grapevine from an oak tree using the front of the tractor, up, up and away goes the front end.
> *However, that is one cool looking Cub, you have....*
> Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


Thanks for the compliment! 

Yeah, I could use some front weights for mine too. It doesn't take a whole lot to get the front tires in the air, especially if the mower deck isn't on it.


----------

